# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Isključivo izdajanje

## leonora

Pozdrav mame & Rode, 
nisam uspjela uspostaviti dojenje sa svojom bebom. Kad je imala dva tjedna počela sam se izdajati - svaka 4 sata izdojim 180 ml iz obje dojke (dakle, 90 ml iz jedne). Kroz 24 sata to ispadne nešto iznad litru. Hranim ju isključivo time, na bočicu, ne koristim AD, nudim joj na zahtjev i popije oko 800 ml kroz 24 sata. Pelene kako trebaju biti.  :Smile:  Ovako funkcioniramo zadnjih tjedan dana. 
Voljela bih čuti je li ovo održivo, mogu li izdajalicom osigurati tu količinu mlijeka do daljnjega, je li ovo bolja opcija od AD? Koliko je majčino mlijeko i dalje dobro nakon što  stoji u bočici na sobnoj temperaturi par sati? Ima li nešto na što moram obratiti pozornost? Tužna sam što nam dojenje nije uspjelo pa bih voljela izvući najbolje od ovoga...

----------


## zutaminuta

Ima na rodinim web stranicama koliko se mlijeko može čuvati sati ovisno o temperaturi. Bolja je opcija od ad-a dok tebi tako odgovara. Ako ti bude teško i odustaneš nemoj si predbacivati. Da bi osigurala takvu količinu mlijeka mislim da ćeš morati oponašati uobičajen tempo dojenja kod novorođenčadi, znači izdajanje i noću, s razmacima ne dužim od, ako se ne varam, dva sata.

Čitala sam da su električne izdajalice vrlo korisne za izdajanje pa možda bi tu valjalo uložiti da olakšaš. Na fejsu imaš rodinu sos grupu za dojenje pa bi možda valjalo tamo uputit pitanje ili nazvati telefon.

----------


## jelena.O

Ja sam izdvajala 13 mjeseca kod velikog i 2 kod klinke kod klinca ništa
Veliki je od tri mjeseca hranjen na flašicu klinka a žlicu
Uzrok je bila eserihija kod mene
S time da veliki nije htio prihvatiti nikakvo ad u početku a na licu se tresao i vrištao
Flašucu je dobro prihvatio i kasnije se svaki put treso na licu
Imala sam agent mehaničku izdjqlicu
Uspjela sam zdrobiti vrat ali su mi predstavnici dali taj dio potpuno badava
U dobi od 5 mjeseci je bila i preko litre dio sam tamrzavala ali to sam kasnije dala sestrinoj trendovima za ispiranje oka kod njihovog klincz

----------


## jelena.O

Jedino što uvijek moraš imati pripremljeno mlijeko da uvališ
  Qko je gladan

----------

